# Fort Frances, Ontario bottles



## Donas12 (Feb 21, 2021)

Thought I would share a couple of bottles from Fort Frances, a small town in Northwestern Ontario on the International border with the US. Closest state being Minnesota.
The first is a 6.5 oz bottle from Fort Frances Brewing Co. Ltd. This is likely a 20-30s bottle.
Opened for business after prohibition was lifted in Ontario in 1925 and they continued on until a buyout in 1960 or so. It was one of a handful of breweries that also bottled  soda beverages.
The second is a 10oz Acl from Royal Beverages of Fort Frances labelled “High Top”. 
Bottle from the early 50s and has a fly fisherman graphic to honour the area’s great fishing.
Any other info on these or other bottlers from the area would be much appreciated.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice bottles!  I've never seen either of them.  The graphics on that ACL are great!


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 21, 2021)

Lots of nice detail on it.


----------



## RCO (Feb 22, 2021)

I've seen those bottles before but never had any bottles from Fort Frances before , you'd rarely see any in southern Ontario for sale anywhere 

there is also a 7 up bottle from the fort frances brewing co , its posted to seven up thread but will repost a pic of it if anyone hasn't seen it before 

also a couple other bottlers listed in Ontario bottle books from fort frances that I haven't seen bottles from before , seems like a small town but has been there for a while and population was higher , peaked at close to 10,000 in 1971 but down to 7700 now


----------



## RCO (Feb 23, 2021)

just noticed a high top appeared on ebay too , a seller in the US has it , good condition but price and shipping very high , $ 70 Canadian for opening bid and $70 Canadian for shipping , seems a little high perhaps an error for shipping but even so not sure its worth $100 to someone 















						High Top ACL Soda Bottle Awesome Fly Fishing Graphics Ft Frances Ontario  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for High Top ACL Soda Bottle Awesome Fly Fishing Graphics Ft Frances Ontario at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## JKL (Feb 26, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Thought I would share a couple of bottles from Fort Frances, a small town in Northwestern Ontario on the International border with the US. Closest state being Minnesota.
> The first is a 6.5 oz bottle from Fort Frances Brewing Co. Ltd. This is likely a 20-30s bottle.
> Opened for business after prohibition was lifted in Ontario in 1925 and they continued on until a buyout in 1960 or so. It was one of a handful of breweries that also bottled  soda beverages.
> The second is a 10oz Acl from Royal Beverages of Fort Frances labelled “High Top”. View attachment 219662View attachment 219663View attachment 219664Bottle from the early 50s and has a fly fisherman graphic to honour the area’s great fishing.
> Any other info on these or other bottlers from the area would be much appreciated.


Keep posting!  You have a fantastic collection.  I keep taking notes on bottles to look for.  You have shared a number of bottles I want to find.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 26, 2021)

JKL said:


> Keep posting!  You have a fantastic collection.  I keep taking notes on bottles to look for.  You have shared a number of bottles I want to find.


Thanks! It’s nice to share and learn from all the great postings on this forum.


----------



## Donas12 (Mar 21, 2021)

Noticed this picture online. Not a very clear picture, but shows that there is a green version of the High Top also.


----------



## RCO (Mar 22, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Noticed this picture online. Not a very clear picture, but shows that there is a green version of the High Top also.View attachment 221895



never noticed the green version before but a lot of bottlers seemed to have one 

the clear version , 2 just sold on ebay for high prices (much more than I'd consider paying for one )   , so the green one could be worth even more


----------



## RyanDevion (Mar 30, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Noticed this picture online. Not a very clear picture, but shows that there is a green version of the High Top also.View attachment 221895


I just scrolled apon this picture.. it's actually mine.. I'm honored.. I have other high top bottles , green and clear ACL. And many 7up 7oz pop bottles from silver Lake beverage Kenora Ontario, fort Frances ont etc. It is a great passion of mine. Other bottles to look for are Kenora bottling , fort William etc . I'll try to include pictures. 
Thx for sharing my picture . 

Ryan Devion
Kenora Ontario


----------



## Donas12 (Mar 30, 2021)

RyanDevion said:


> I just scrolled apon this picture.. it's actually mine.. I'm honored.. I have other high top bottles , green and clear ACL. And many 7up 7oz pop bottles from silver Lake beverage Kenora Ontario, fort Frances ont etc. It is a great passion of mine. Other bottles to look for are Kenora bottling , fort William etc . I'll try to include pictures.
> Thx for sharing my picture .
> 
> Ryan Devion
> Kenora Ontario


That’s a great collection you have there. Thanks for sharing. You have a few I’d like to find for my collection over time. Especially the other High Top versions...
Do you know how long they were in for business or any other details about them?


----------

